# Goodbye, sweet Rose; Another taken by osteosarcoma



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beautiful Rose.

You gave her the best almost year of her life where she knew love and thrived. Swift journey to the bridge sweet Rose, you were much loved and cherished.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i AM SO SORRY. sHE WAS A BEAUTIFUL GIRL AND AT THE VERY LEAST, SHE WAS GIVEN SO MUCH LOVE HER LAST YEAR.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of your cherished Rose. My dear Beau has been diagnosed with this terrible disease and I have also learned so much about living for the day from him.
Thank-you for sharing and for helping Rose to thrive...


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am truly sorry for your loss, and I am also so grateful that you had the heart to take in a not so fortunate rescue. The heavens are definitely looking down upon you two right now thanking you for doing such a good job. May peace come your way, and may your hearts not be heavy for too long, for rose is truly at peace.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Rose
RIP Rose


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Rose WAS a champion! I'm so sorry she could not have more time knowing what it felt like to be loved and cherished. What a beautiful girl who just happened to have such a cruel disease. My heart goes out to you and all who knew and loved her.

RIP Rose...you were loved.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good night sweet Rose.

Thank goodness she had you for her last year. She was loved, and she loved.

Thank you for taking her into your loving home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Sleep softly sweet Rose.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about Rose.It sounds like your heart was as big as Rose's & the love was mutually shared.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Rose.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So Sorry Jenna, Rest peacefully sweet Rose.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rose and that you couldn't have had longer with her.

Sleep softly Rose


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. So nice of you to give her a good home when she needed it most.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Rose.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear that your sweet, cherished Rose has died. She was a champion in both spirit and beauty. Sleep in peace Rose.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very Sorry for your loss of Rose, Jenna. She sounds amazing! Osteosarcoma is a plague on our gorgeous wonderful dogs. I am so angry at this disease.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Rose. Sending you strength.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry about sweet Rose play hard at the bridge sweet girl


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss... Rest In Peace sweet Rose!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rose*

I am so very sorry to hear about Rose. May she rest in peace and be playing with all of our babies at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jenna, I'm so sorry for your loss. But thank you for showing what love and a kind human touch and being cherished means. Godspeed sweet Rose, you will be missed


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Life saved the best for last for Rose. Bless you both for all you did for her.

Rest peacefully, sweet Rose. :smooch:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP dear Rose.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Rose. She sounds like an amazing girl. You made her last year so special. Run free sweet girl, you were so loved.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Jenna, I am so very sorry for your loss of Rose. She sure was a beauty and so lucky to have you in her life. RIP sweet Rose


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way. Rose sounded very special.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. In her last year she had love. What a great gift.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about Rose, Rest In Peace Sweet Rose!


----------



## BuffStuff (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you. Today I buried her in her favorite sun soaking spot in the yard. It was not without many tears.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Rose was so beautiful inside and out....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jenna, so sorry for the loss of Rose.

Sending hugs, she was a special girl


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you Steve- that's beautiful!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sorry, Rose was beautiful.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Rose.

When you said how Rose loved the vets, sank peacefully in your arms and how peaceful it was, well that really struck me.

It was the same with Tucker.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for giving her a wonderful year (and her for giving one to you)


----------

